# Bluetooth Speakers - Please help me choose



## Soumyajit (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi all,
I want to buy a bluetooth speaker for home use.. for listening to music/FM. Kindly suggest which one to go for. Shortlisted some speakers from online sites..

1. Logitech X100
2. JBL Go
3. JBL Flip II Cricket series
4. Creative Sound Blaster FRee

The Creative one is supposedly the only one which allows playback from a SD card. Please advice if any good speakers are available other than the ones I have listed.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey Soumyajit  what's your budget ? Your shortlisted speakers are of different price points.

I have the Logitech X100..got it for 1.6k on Amazon....Music quality is quite good for my liking...lacks bass though...Consider it as an upgrade to the regular speakers you find on mobile phones...Its quite loud and it has a mic..so you attend calls too. Battery life is 5-6hrs. Its not a stereo speaker.

Tip:Get a speaker which does not have a propriety charging port.


----------



## Soumyajit (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi Stormbringer,
Thanks for your reply.
The JBL Flip II is about 6.5k on Amazon. Dont want to stretch beyond that.


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 5, 2015)

Soumyajit said:


> Hi Stormbringer,
> Thanks for your reply.
> The JBL Flip II is about 6.5k on Amazon. Dont want to stretch beyond that.



I haven't demoed that speaker.So cant comment on it.Check out this review- JBL Flip 2 Review .I checked out their review before buying the Logi X100.Make sure you buy from a genuine seller.Lots of fakes goes around these days.


----------



## Soumyajit (Dec 6, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> I haven't demoed that speaker.So cant comment on it.Check out this review- JBL Flip 2 Review .I checked out their review before buying the Logi X100.Make sure you buy from a genuine seller.Lots of fakes goes around these days.



Thanks.. Good site you suggested. I checked the list of bluetooth speakers below $50. How would the Anker Classic Portable Bluetooth Speaker be? Selling at INR 4,999 on Amazon AnkerÂ® MP141 Portable Bluetooth 4.0 Speaker with: Amazon.in: Electronics and INR 3,990 on Ebay Ankerus Classic Portable Wireless Bluetooth Speaker Built IN Microphone | eBay

Both would be genuine?


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 6, 2015)

Soumyajit said:


> Thanks.. Good site you suggested. I checked the list of bluetooth speakers below $50. How would the Anker Classic Portable Bluetooth Speaker be? Selling at INR 4,999 on Amazon AnkerÂ® MP141 Portable Bluetooth 4.0 Speaker with: Amazon.in: Electronics and INR 3,990 on Ebay Ankerus Classic Portable Wireless Bluetooth Speaker Built IN Microphone | eBay
> 
> Both would be genuine?



That Anker speaker is supposed to be good.But 5k is a bit much for it since its sells in the US for half of the price.The ebay seller is actually importing from US and you wouldn't get any warranty i suppose.See if you can buy directly from Amazon.com.


----------



## Soumyajit (Dec 11, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> That Anker speaker is supposed to be good.But 5k is a bit much for it since its sells in the US for half of the price.The ebay seller is actually importing from US and you wouldn't get any warranty i suppose.See if you can buy directly from Amazon.com.



Checked Amazon.com. Though the speaker is available for $35, after adding delivery charges and import tax, its amounting to Rs 5088.. more than what Amazon.in is charging


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 12, 2015)

In that case buy locally from Amazon.Buy the one that is Amazon Fulfilled


----------



## mitraark (Dec 14, 2015)

One seller is selling the Anker speakers at Rs 4387.

Though the Logitech X100 seems to be a decent buy at Rs 1607.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi,
if you've not yet bought any try this 
Aud Mini Smart 6 by iLuv - Slim Pocket-Sized Portable Weather Resistant Bluetooth Speaker with App-Enable FM Radio for Hiking Camping Traveling & All Other Outdoor Activities. Compatible with Apple iPhone 6 iPhone 6 Plus iPhone 5S iPhone 5C iPhone 5 

I'm using this one for a past 4 months. Very good sound and powerful bass.
You won't regret for sure.


----------

